# كيفية عمل تحليل ديناميكى لبرج 20 دور باستخدام الكود المصرى 2008 وكود upc 97



## أسامه نواره (8 نوفمبر 2012)

استكمالا لما تم البدء فيه ومناقشته ونظرا لطول الرابط التالى 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t337256.html
والذى تم فيه دراسة البرج تحت الاحمال الاستاتيكيه فقط 
فنبدأ ان شاء الله دراسة هذا البرج وعمل له تحليل ديناميكى
فالسؤال الذى سوف أقف أمامه لماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟ ومتى أقوم بعمل تحليل ديناميكى ؟؟


----------



## أسامه نواره (8 نوفمبر 2012)

لننظر الى الصور التاليه


----------



## sayedabdo (8 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ... 
نبدأبعمل التحليل الديناميكى عندما يحدث الآتى : 
1- يزيد ارتفاع المبنى عن 18 متر فيكون معرض لقوى جانبية نتيجة تأثير الرياح على المبنى .
2- عندما يقع المبنى فى منطقة زلازلية يستوجب علينا تحليل المبنى ديناميكيا تحت تأثير الزلازل .
3- عندما يكون المبنى ذات خصوصية عالية وحساسة يتم دراستة تحت تأثير الأحمال الديناميكية.


----------



## أسامه نواره (8 نوفمبر 2012)

فتعليقا على الصوره السابقه هو عدم استمرار العناصر الرأسيه(وهى هنا الاعمده) المكونه للاطارات الرأسيه والتى سوف تتحمل أحمال الزلازل وبالتالى شرط هنا أن نقوم بعمل تحليل ديناميكى للمبنى


----------



## أسامه نواره (8 نوفمبر 2012)

ولننظر للصور التاليه 














مركز تحميل الصور


----------



## أسامه نواره (8 نوفمبر 2012)

فتعليقا على الصور السابقه 
أن جساءة سقف الدور يجب الا تقل عن 75% من جساءة الدور الذى يليه وكذلك كتلة كل دور يجب الا تقل أو تزيد عن 50% من كتلة الدور الذى يليه وعليه يجب عمل تحليل ديناميكى للمبنى


----------



## دار التصميم (8 نوفمبر 2012)

[FONT=&quot]يؤدي عدم الانتظام في كتل الأدوار في المنشآت القائمة إلى تركز القوى وتضخمها في بعض الأدوار بقيم كبيرة جداً وبالتالي إلى حدوث انهيارات موضعية وجزئية في بعض عناصر المنشأة. لذا يتوجب إعادة التحقق من المنشأة باستعمال الطرائق الديناميكية والعمل على إعادة تأهيل المناطق الحرجة لهذه المنشأة والتي يتبين أنها خطرة في الحساب (يبين الشكل (7-29) نموذجاً لمنشأة فيها عدم انتظام في كتل أدوارها).[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]




[/FONT]​ ​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]**** وجود انقطاع في العناصر الحاملة الرأسية :*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]يفضل أن تكون النظم (الجمل) الإنشائية المقاومة للأحمال الرأسية والأفقية مستمرة من الأعلى وحتى الأساسات دون أي انقطاع أو تغيير مفاجئ. وإذا تم هذا الانقطاع فإنه يشكل نقطة ضعف في النظام (الجملة) يتوجب الانتباه لها والتحقق من هذه المناطق الحرجة حسابياً والعمل على معالجتها وإعادة تأهيلها إذا تبينت خطورتها.[/FONT] [FONT=&quot] يذكر من الانقطاعات التي تصادف في النظم الإنشائية ما يلي:[/FONT] [FONT=&quot](أ) [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]عدم استمرار جدران القص، واستعمال جمل نقل للأحمال في[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]منطقة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الانقطاع.[/FONT] [FONT=&quot](ب) عدم استمرار جدران القص في الأدوار العليا.[/FONT] [FONT=&quot](ج) التغيير المفاجئ في أطوال جدران القص.[/FONT] [FONT=&quot](د) تغيّر مسار جدران القص في الأدوار السفلية.[/FONT] [FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]يجب رصد نقاط الضعف هذه في المنشآت الراهنة وتحقيقها واعتماد[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]حلول إعادة التأهيل لها إن لزم [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ ​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 نوفمبر 2012)

*لماذا .. لدراسة البرج تحت تاثير الأحمال الديناميكية (الزلازل - الانفجارات - الرياح)
متى .. وجود البرج فى منطقة زلزالية أو ارتفاع أكبر من ارتفاع محدد (؟) يحدد دراسة وتحليل ديناميكى لحمل الرياح ..
وربنا يوفقك بشمهندس اسامة ..
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 نوفمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> فتعليقا على الصوره السابقه هو عدم استمرار العناصر الرأسيه(وهى هنا الاعمده) المكونه للاطارات الرأسيه والتى سوف تتحمل أحمال الزلازل وبالتالى شرط هنا أن نقوم بعمل تحليل ديناميكى للمبنى



*هل يتم التحليل حالة عدم الاستمرارية .. حتى مع اى ارتفاع للمبنى ؟؟؟؟؟
وما الذى يوجد فى التحليل الديناميكى ياخذه فى عين الاعتبار مراعاة لعدم الاستمرارية ؟؟؟



*


----------



## mlo5ia (8 نوفمبر 2012)

انا بقترح ان يتم تسجيل فيديو في نهاية كل مرحلة من المناقشة وبعد الانتهاء من المناقشات لكي نستفيد نحن المهندسين الجدد من تلك المناقشات وان تصل لنا المعلومة كامله ونستفيد من المهندسين الكبار في هذا المنتدي 
واسف لو سببت اي ازعاج في الموضوع


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 نوفمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> فتعليقا على الصور السابقه
> أن جساءة سقف الدور يجب الا تقل عن 75% من جساءة الدور الذى يليه وكذلك كتلة كل دور يجب الا تقل أو تزيد عن 50% من كتلة الدور الذى يليه وعليه يجب عمل تحليل ديناميكى للمبنى



ح*تى ولو لم يتم التحليل الديناميكى ...
كل سقف مصمم للحمل عليه وطبقا لحمل الرياح المحمل عليه .. مش كل سقف مستقل يعطى حمله للعمود ومنه للاساسات ...
اقصد ايه العلاقة بين السقف والسقف اللى فوقه ممثلة فى الجساءة ؟؟؟؟...
*


----------



## أسامه نواره (9 نوفمبر 2012)

mlo5ia قال:


> انا بقترح ان يتم تسجيل فيديو في نهاية كل مرحلة من المناقشة وبعد الانتهاء من المناقشات لكي نستفيد نحن المهندسين الجدد من تلك المناقشات وان تصل لنا المعلومة كامله ونستفيد من المهندسين الكبار في هذا المنتدي
> واسف لو سببت اي ازعاج في الموضوع


باذن الله سوف أقوم بعمل هذا الموضوع فيديو بعد الانتهاء من هذه المناقشات 
فادعو الله أن أقوم بذلك 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (9 نوفمبر 2012)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> حتى* ولو لم يتم التحليل الديناميكى ...
> كل سقف مصمم للحمل عليه وطبقا لحمل الرياح المحمل عليه .. مش كل سقف مستقل يعطى حمله للعمود ومنه للاساسات ...
> اقصد ايه العلاقة بين السقف والسقف اللى فوقه ممثلة فى الجساءة ؟؟؟؟...
> *


اذا رجعنا لطريقة التحليل الاستاتيكى وهى سواء الطريقه الاستاتيكيه الاولى (طريقة زيكس) أو الطريقه الاستاتيكيه الثانيه (طريقة طيف الاستجابه المرن ) فماذا كنا نفعل ياهندسه ها تقولى والله أنا كنت بأحسب وزن المبنى كله (W) وبعدين منه أحسب قوة أفقيه كليه باسميها (Base shear) وبعديين بوزع هذه القوه الكليه على الادوار المختلفه على حسب وزن كل دور وارتفاعه الى مجموع الاوزان والارتفاعات الكليه 
دى عارفينها وايه الجديد يعنى 
ها أكد عليك فى شكل الازاحات لكل دور كما يلى 





زى مأنت شايف الازاحه الافقيه مثلث الشكل زيها زى شكل توزيع القوى المختلفه عند كل دور 
ياباشمهندس دى وعارفينها ومتأكدين منها ودرسنها كويس فى التحليل الاستاتيكى ايه الجديد؟؟
الجديد ياهندسه لوعندى دور من الادوار فيه الجساءه قليله (Stiffness) عن باقى الادوار يعنى ايه ياباشمهندس؟؟؟؟؟؟ بلاشى الكلام والمصطلحات دى 
يعنى لو عندى مبنى 5 ادوار وقمت زى بابيعملوا فى المملكه السعوديه وفى دول الخليج بلف وبغير اتجاه الاعمده بدون ما غير كتلة أو وزن السقف أو الدور نفسه فى الدور الاول مثلا او ياهندسه لو زرعت عمود على كمره زى الصوره دى





ايه الى هايحصل فى شكل الازاحات الافقيه التى سوف تحدث للمبنى وهل سوف يكون شكل الازاحات مثلثى مثل الحل الاستاتيكى 
نشوف المثال البسيط التالى وهو لاطار رأسى مكون من 5 ادوار والدور الاول ضعيف فى الصلاده أو الجساءه أوStiffness حيث تكون صلادته = 3400 طن/ م بينما الادوار الباقيه صلادتها = 13600 طن/م اى أن الدور الاول أقل فى الصلاده بمقدار الربع كما يلى
 




ايه اللى هايحصل فى شكل الازاحات الافقيه نشوف النتيجه 





زى ماأنت شايف ياباشمهندس الدور الاول تكون فيه أكبر ازاحه افقيه (ودى زيها زى ال deflection فى البلاطات)برغم أنه يمكن أن تكون الازاحه الافقيه عند الدور الاخير أقل أو تساوى الازاحه الافقيه فى الدور الاخير لو تم حل المبنى ده بالطريقه الاستاتيكيه وطبعا لم نكن نعرف ذلك بدون ما اقوم بعمل تحليل ديناميكى للمبنى 
والله ده كده وضحت الصوره التحليل الاستاتيكى للزلازل بيكون للمبانى المنتظمه والمثاليه (زى حل البلاطه اللاكمريه Flat slab المنتظمه بالطريقه اليدويه أما اذا اختلف شروط هذه البلاطه مش ممكن نحلها بالطريقه اليدويه وباستعمل البراج الانشائيه أو نظريه FE فى حل هذه البلاطه وعلى ذلك باستعمل الحل الديناميكى للزلازل عندما تختلف شروط الحل الاستاتيكى النظامى المثالى) وزى مأنت عارف ازاحه بقيمه كبيره = تولد عزوم بقيمه كبيره على هذه الدور وطبعا لو حلينا هذا المبنى على طريقة الحمل الاستاتيكى مكانش ها تظهر هذه النتائج وكنا صممنا الدور الاول ده على نتائج ضعيفه وصغيره لقيم العزوم الناتجه من الزلازل وبالتالى فى أول زلازل قادم لاقدر الله المبنى سوف ينهار بداية من الدور الاول لان قطاعاته الخرسانيه ضعيفه لن تستطيع مقاومة العزوم الفعليه الكبيره التى سوف يتعرض لها هذا الدور نتيجة الزلزال والله عند حق ياباشمهندس دا واضح أن الموضوع ده مهم ولازم اعرف بقية موضوع شروط عمل تحليل ديناميكى دا أنا كنت فاكر أن موضوع الزلازل أننا بندخل شويه أحمال أفقيه فى مركز الكتله وخلاص وأشوف العزوم المتولده على الاعمده وحوائط القص وخلاص -- واضح أننى كنت غلطان 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (9 نوفمبر 2012)

طيب ايه رأيك ياباشمهندس فى الصوره دى





ودى ايه حكايتها معاك يابشمهندس ؟؟؟ أنا شايف سقف بدروم بلاطه لاكمريه وحائط ساند خرسانى وبينهما عمود (رقبة عمود) والموضوع ان الخرسانه شكلها ضعيف شويه وحروفها مكسره !!!!!!
هاأقولك لأ ده مش الموضوع -- الموضوع أن رقبة العمود دى محصوره بين سقف أفقى له صلاده عاليه جدا فى الاتجاه الافقى -طيب وايه المشكله 
وكمان العمود القصير ده محصور بين حائط ساند فى الاتجاهيين يعنى حائط له صلاده عاليه هو الاخر 
يعنى أنت عايز تقول أن العمود القصير ده مسكيين واقع بين فكى رحى قويين -- تمام التمام 
طيب ياباشمهندس ايه مشكتله معاك 
مشكلته انه مع أول زلزال( يعنى قوه أفقيه) ها تكون النتيجه التاليه 









طيب ايه الحل فى المشكله دى ؟؟ الحل اننا نصمم العمود ده على الاجهادات الفعليه الواقعه عليه نتيجة الزلازل ونحسبها صح وده لن يكون بالتحليل الاستاتيكى للزلازل لان وزى موضحنا قبل كده الحل الاستاتيكى مابيأخذ فى الاعتبار جساءة الدور أنما بيأخذ كتلة ووزن الدور 
وطبعا وجود العمود المسكيين بين جسائتين كبيرتيين سوف يولد عليه عزوم وقوى قص عاليه جدا وده مش هايظهر الا بعمل تحليل ديناميكى 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 نوفمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> تظهر هذه النتائج وكنا صممنا الدور الاول ده على نتائج ضعيفه وصغيره لقيم العزوم الناتجه من الزلازل وبالتالى فى أول زلازل قادم لاقدر الله المبنى سوف ينهار بداية من الدور الاول لان قطاعاته الخرسانيه ضعيفه لن تستطيع مقاومة العزوم الفعليه الكبيره التى سوف يتعرض لها هذا الدور نتيجة الزلزال والله عند حق ياباشمهندس دا واضح أن الموضوع ده مهم ولازم اعرف بقية موضوع شروط عمل تحليل ديناميكى دا أنا كنت فاكر أن موضوع الزلازل أننا بندخل شويه أحمال أفقيه فى مركز الكتله وخلاص وأشوف العزوم المتولده على الاعمده وحوائط القص وخلاص -- واضح أننى كنت غلطان
> تقبل تحياتى



*صحيح وهذا ما حدث لمستشفى (**( olive view** -- مستشفى 6 ادوار **6story building**
تعرضت المستشفى لزلزال سنة 1971م**
وكان النظام المقاوم للأحمال الجانبية **Lateral forece resistance ممثلا فى حوائط القص موجودة فى الأربعة ادوار الأخيرة ولم يكن لها استمرارية فى الأدوار الأولى..**
وعندما حدث الزلزال كان الضرر الاصغر **(Minor damage (** لأخر أربعة ادوار**
والضرر الأكبر (**Major damage ) للأدوار الأولى وخصوصا الدور الارضى ...*


----------



## أسامه نواره (9 نوفمبر 2012)

المهندس الصامت قال:



> *صحيح وهذا ما حدث لمستشفى (**( olive view** -- مستشفى 6 ادوار **6story building**
> تعرضت المستشفى لزلزال سنة 1971م**
> وكان النظام المقاوم للأحمال الجانبية **Lateral forece resistance ممثلا فى حوائط القص موجودة فى الأربعة ادوار الأخيرة ولم يكن لها استمرارية فى الأدوار الأولى..**
> وعندما حدث الزلزال كان الضرر الاصغر **(Minor damage (** لأخر أربعة ادوار**
> والضرر الأكبر (**Major damage ) للأدوار الأولى وخصوصا الدور الارضى ...*



وايه رأيك ياباشمهندس فى ارتفاع الدور الارضى فى الصوره التاليه هى الاخرى






والصوره دى هى الاخرى 





ده بيخلى المبنى أو البرج يتصرف كالاتى





يعنى ايه ياباشمهندس ممكن توضح أكثر ؟؟ يعنى جساءة الادوار العليا أعلى الدور الارضى والتى فيها حوائط قص جسائتها أكبر من الدور الارضى وده بيخلق حاجه اسمها الطابق اللين (Soft story) وكمان فى حالة عمل الدور الارضى جراجات ونترك الاعمده منفرده ده بيخلق ويوجد هذا الدور اللين ليه ياهندسه ؟؟ دا الفرق بين الادوار العليا والارضى هو وجود مبانى الطوب فقط 
هاأقولك عدم وجود مبانى الطوب يعنى الوزن أقل وبالتالى الجزء العلوى أعلى الدور الارضى للمبنى يتصرف كالاتى 




يعنى كأنه خزان مياه مرتكز على أعمده
طيب وايه حكاية الطابق اللين (Soft story) حكايته يابشمهندس أنه اذا كانت جساءة وقساوة (Stiffness) لهذا الدور أقل من 70% من جساءة وقساوة الدور الذى يعلوه مباشرة أو 
اذا كانت جساءة هذا الدور أقل من 80% من متوسط جساءة الثلاث ادوار التى تعلوه مباشرة 
هنا نسمى هذا الدور بالطابق اللين يعنى(Soft story)
تسميه ماتسميهش ايه الفرق يعنى هو ها يعمل ايه يعنى لما تكون قساوته وجساءة قليله شويه ياباشمهندس ؟؟؟ 
ما قولتلك من الاول نظريه التحليل الاستاتيكى للزلازل معتمده على الشكل المثلثى المنتظم لمقدار القوة الافقيه للادوار يناظرها نفس الشكل المثلثى للازاحات الافقيه وملهاش دعوة لابالقساوه أو الجساءه ولاغيره 
طيب فى حالة اختلاف الجساءات والقساوات من دور للاخر سوف يختلف التوزيع المثلثى للازاحات وزى ما أنت عارف اختلاف ازاحات يعنى (deflection) ويقابله مباشرة اختلاف فى قوى القص والعزوم وبالتالى لازم احسب صح العزوم الفعليه التى سوف تؤثر فى الدور الارضى ده اللى اسمه الطابق اللين عشان أقدر أصمم قطاعات الخرسانه بتاعته وحديد تسليحه صح وبالتالى أقدر اقاوم الزلزال يعنى تقدر تقول ان شكل التوزيع للاحمال عند الادوار متلخبط مش خطى منتظم (اللى قساوته وجساءته عاليه ياخد قوه اكبر والضعيف التعبان فى القساوه والجساءه ياخد قوه افقيه أقل )- طيب احسبه واجيب قيمه من اين ؟؟؟ لازم اعمل تحليل ديناميكى 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (9 نوفمبر 2012)

طيب وايه رأيك ياباشمهندس فى المسقط الافقى للسقف ده هل ممكن عمل تحليل انشائى للزلازل بالطريقه الاستاتيكيه فقط ؟؟؟





ها أقولك ياباشمهندس اذا كانت الاعمده والكمرات المائله دى واللى غير موازيه لاتجاهات لمكونات الجمل الانشائيه الرئيسيه وهى هنا الcore وطبعا الاعمده المائله ومعاها الكمرات المائله ومعاها البلاطات اللاكمريه المائله سوف تقاوم معى الزلازل يعنى نظام Dual system ده يسبب اختلاف كبير فى قيم التشكلات والتشوهات التى تحدث فى الcore والاعمده والكمرات عنها اذا كان الشكل منتظم وبالتالى يجب أن نقوم بعمل تحليل ديناميكى لهذا المبنى ولانعتمد على التحليل الاستاتيكى حتى نحصل على القيم الحقيقيه لقوى القص والعزوم التى سوف نصمم عليها العناصر الرأسيه من أعمده وحوائط قص وكذلك كمرات وبلاطات السقف للمبنى وده اللى اسمه فى كود Upc97 عدم توازى أجزاء الجمل الانشائيه كالاتى





تقبل تحياتى


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 نوفمبر 2012)

*طيب بشمهندس أاسامة ومن اين نبدأ التحليل الديناميكى ....
وهل هذه الاعتبارات يتم اخذها فى الاعتبار عند عمل التحليل الديناميكى على احد البرامج ...
هل هناك مدخلات تحددها ام ان البرنامج يعرف من خلال geometry للمنشا الموجود ؟؟؟ (هل يتعرف مثلا على Soft story)???




*


----------



## أسامه نواره (9 نوفمبر 2012)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *طيب بشمهندس أاسامة ومن اين نبدأ التحليل الديناميكى ....
> وهل هذه الاعتبارات يتم اخذها فى الاعتبار عند عمل التحليل الديناميكى على احد البرامج ...
> هل هناك مدخلات تحددها ام ان البرنامج يعرف من خلال geometry للمنشا الموجود ؟؟؟ (هل يتعرف مثلا على Soft story)???*


*جارى تحديد باقى اشتراطات كود Upc97 والتى تلزمنا بعمل تحليل ديناميكى بعد أن وضحت الكثير منها ومنها عدم الانتظام فى الاتجاه الرأسى ومنها عدم الانتظام فى المساقط الافقيه 
وأنا كمهندس تصميم اولا لابد وأن اعرف ماهى اشتراطات الكود الذى اعمل عليه فى الالزام بعمل تحليل ديناميكى من حيث الشكل فبمجرد أن ارى الشكل للمسقط الافقى أقول مباشرة هل هذا المبنى يحتاج الى تحليل ديناميكى أم لا
وكما أن برنامج الايتابس لايعرف أنه يوجد دور طرى soft story ولا غيره برنامج الايتابس عباره عن اله حاسبه كبيره شويه المفروض أنا كمهندس تصميم بمجرد معرفة الاختلاف فى ارتفاعات البرج وكذلك عدم الانتظام فى المسقط الافقى اتوقع مباشرة بوجود هذا الدور وبعد حل البرج على البرنامج اجرى حسابتى لتحديد قيم ال Drift لهذا الدور (وكما تعرف أن ال Drift هو الوجه الاخر لل Stiffness حيث يوجد تناسب عكسى) وعليه اذا كان ال Drift لهذا الدور أكبر من 70% للدور الذى يعلوه أو أكبر من 80% لمتوسط ال Drift للادوار الثلاثه التى تعلوه اذن هذا الدور أو الطابق يكون طابق طرىsoft story 
وعليه لابد من اعتبارالتحليل الديناميكى هو الاساس ويجب عمله مباشرة على برنامج الايتابس وأنا اعتبرالتحليل الاستاتيكى عباره عن حاله خاصه من التحليل الديناميكى ولكن السؤال هل نستطيع عمل تحليل ديناميكى ونحن لم نقم بعمل تحليل استاتيكى اولا للبرج؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
تقبل تحياتى 
*


----------



## pato_houssam (9 نوفمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> *جارى تحديد باقى اشتراطات كود Upc97 والتى تلزمنا بعمل تحليل ديناميكى بعد أن وضحت الكثير منها ومنها عدم الانتظام فى الاتجاه الرأسى ومنها عدم الانتظام فى المساقط الافقيه
> وعليه لابد من اعتبارالتحليل الديناميكى هو الاساس ويجب عمله مباشرة على برنامج الايتابس ولكن السؤال كيف نقوم بعمل تحليل ديناميكى ونحن لم نقم بعمل تحليل استاتيكى ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> تقبل تحياتى
> *



السلام عليكم 

أود أن أشكر جميع القائمين على صفحة المشروع و أخص بالذكر الأستاذ أسامة على المجهودات الجبارة التي يقوم بها و هي الطرح المنهجي من خلال الأسئلة التي عادة ما تسمى بمفاتيح شرح الظواهر، دون أن أنسى جميع المهندسين الأفاضل من خلال مداخلاتهم القيمة.
أما بخصوص سؤالك أستاذ المتمثل في : كيف نقوم بالتحليل الديناميكي و نحن لم نقم بالتحليل الستاتيكي ؟ .....
سأجيب حسب معلوماتي المحدودة من خلال الكود المحلي الذي أتعامل به: 
فأصلا عند البداية بالتحليل الديناميكي فأولا القيام بحساب قوى القص القاعدي ستاتيكيا ثم مقارنتها بقوى القص المحسوبة ديناميكا 
هنا في الكود المحلي يشترط أن تكون قوى القص الديناميكي أكبر من قوى القص المحسوبة ستاتيكيا ...... يعني أن الحساب الستاتيكي هو بوابة للتحليل الديناميكي.

و في الأخير تقبلوا مني فائق الإحترام و التقدير.


----------



## سامو جاك (9 نوفمبر 2012)

اتمنى يا مهندس اسامة تعمل حلقة عن التحليل الديناميكي وتستفيض ف الامثلة والاخطاء الممكن الوقوع فيها وكيفية تجنبها وياريت لو عملت اكتب ع الصفحة دي او اعلن هنا حتى نعرف ولك شكري الخاص والحقيقة كمان انا معملتش لحد دلوقت اي تحليل ديناميكي لمبنى واحد واتمنى تدلني من اين ابدأ لان الموضوع شكلة كبير


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 نوفمبر 2012)

** من ضمن العناصر المحددة لاستخدام طريقة التحليل الديناميكى

انطباق مركز الكتلة Mass centerومركز الجساءة center Rigidity
الخوف من عدم الانطباق تولد التواء Torsional على العناصر المقاومة للزلازل

















والانطباق من شروط الكود المصرى للحكم على ان المبنى منتظم ..
قيمة اللامركزية eccentricity





ولكن ما قيمة اللامركزية التى تحدد استخدام التحليل الديناميكى ؟؟؟؟ لا اعرف
لو كانت اقل من 15% طريقة الحمل الاستاتيكى المكافئ ماشى
وبالنسبة لطريقة طيف التجاوب Response spectrum هى ؟؟؟
طريقة التحليل الديناميكى Dynamic Analysis هى ؟؟؟
ان شاء الله المهندس اسامة يخبرنا ...


----------



## hema81 (9 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
استاذنا المهندس الفاضل م.اسامة نوارة اشكر حضرتك جدا على هذا العمل جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك وجزاك الله عنا كل خير .
مرفق الملف النهائى للمشروع والذى تم وضعه طبقا للكود الامريكى UBC والنظام المقاوم للاحمال الجانبيه فى هذا المشروع هو النظام الثنائى DUAL System والملف على الرابط التالى :
FINAL 3D MODEL FOR Dynamic Analysis.rar
اسأل الله التوفيق فى هذا العمل بأذن الله 
تقبلوا تحياتى .


----------



## tekado (9 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا مهندس / اسامه علي الموضوع والشرح

السؤال دلوقتي لو حد عايز يفهم ويتعمق في الموضوع اكثر ايه هي الكتب او الاكواد اللي تنصح بيها ؟؟؟:81:


----------



## أسامه نواره (10 نوفمبر 2012)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> ** من ضمن العناصر المحددة لاستخدام طريقة التحليل الديناميكى
> 
> انطباق مركز الكتلة Mass centerومركز الجساءة center Rigidity
> الخوف من عدم الانطباق تولد التواء Torsional على العناصر المقاومة للزلازل
> ...


موضوع انطباق مركز الجساءه C.R على مركز الكتله C.M من المواضيع المهمه ويجب عمل ذلك على برنامج الايتابس فى بداية حل المبنى على البرنامج لدراسة تأثير الزلازل والرياح على المبنى وقلنا أن برنامج الايتابس أفضل من برنامج الساب2000 فى هذه النقطه لاننا لانستطيع عمل ذلك وايضاح الفرق بين المركزيين فى برنامج الساب 2000 كما فى برنامج الايتابس ودرسنا الثأثير الضار لعزوم اللى والالتواء من عدم انطباق المركزيين او اذا كانت المسافه كبيره بين المركزيين 
الكود المصرى للاحمال 2008 والذى يعتمد طريقة الاستجابه المرن Response spectrum analysis فى التحليل الاستاتيكى اعتبر أنه اذا زادت النسبه بين طول المبنى الى عرض المبنى عن 15% زياده فى الطول عن العرض وهنا وكما ذكر المهندس الصامت لابد من عمل تحليل ديناميكى وللمعلوميه طريقة طيف الاستجابه المرن يمكن عمل بها تحليل استاتيكى وتحليل ديناميكى للمبنى 
أما الكود المصرى القديم وهى طريقة (زيكس) لحساب أحمال الزلازل فلابد الا تزيد هذه النسبه عن 10%
أما الكود الامريكى upc97 فيشترط الاتزيد النسبه بين طول المبنى الى عرضه عن 20% زياده فى الطول عنى العرض
ولابد وأن يكون للمهندس المصمم حس انشائى لدراسة التحليل الديناميكى عندما يشاهد مسقط أفقى مثل المسقط التالى 





لان الاختلاف الكبير بين الطول والعرض للمبنى يغير من قيم التشوهات والتشكلات التى تحدث فى المبنى تحت تأثير القوى الافقيه ولذلك للحصول على القيم الصحيحه لهذه التشوهات والتشكلات لابد من عمل تحليل ديناميكى 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (10 نوفمبر 2012)

tekado قال:


> شكرا مهندس / اسامه علي الموضوع والشرح
> السؤال دلوقتي لو حد عايز يفهم ويتعمق في الموضوع اكثر ايه هي الكتب او الاكواد اللي تنصح بيها ؟؟؟:81:


الافضل دراسة الكود السورى (ملحق الكود السورى لاحمال الزلازل) لانه باللغه العربيه
وكذلك يمكن اتباع الكود الامريكى upc97 لان الكود السورى وكذلك أكواد عربيه كثره مترجمه عن هذا الكود الامريكى 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## ayelamayem77 (10 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله

أخواني في الله

أرجو مراجعه الرابط التالي للأهميه للأخوه المهتمين بالتصميم بالكود الامريكي ASCE-7 حيث قمت بتصحيح خطأ لي في أحد المداخلات و كل الشكر لأخي المهندس أبراهيم لمساعدته لي بأكتشاف الخطأ بالتطبيق العملي


الرابط: للمداخله رقم 764

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t337256-77.html


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (10 نوفمبر 2012)

نشكر الجهد المتواصل للأستاذ الفاضل اسامة و للزملاء الأفاضل بارك الله بكم جميعا


----------



## إسلام علي (10 نوفمبر 2012)

الموضوع مفيد جزاكم الله خيرا
نرجوا التناقش فيه جميعا وبعد الانتهاء أظن سيخرج فيديو قوي جدا لكل الناس إن شاء الله 
شكرا م أسامة


----------



## ayelamayem77 (10 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله

بعض حالات أشتراط أجراء التحليل الديناميكي حسب الكود الامريكي ASCE-7-05

الرابط:

DYNAMIC ANALYSIS IS REQUIRED.pdf


----------



## eng_m7mdgmal (10 نوفمبر 2012)

*شكر وتقدير*

شكر وتقدير


----------



## quty (10 نوفمبر 2012)

جزيل الشكر للمهندس اسامه نواره والمهندس ابراهيم وكل الاخوه والاخوات المشاركين والمتابعين لهذا الموضوع المهم جدا حيث توجد استفاده كامله من كل المناقشات.

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## أحبك في الله (10 نوفمبر 2012)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله
> 
> بعض حالات أشتراط أجراء التحليل الديناميكي حسب الكود الامريكي ASCE-7-05
> 
> ...



تكمله لمشاركه المهندس الكريم ayelamayem77


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (11 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اقترح عمل موضوع اخر منفصل نضع به الملفات و الرسومات و الكتب و الأكواد يقتصر عليهم فقط لتسهيل الوصول للمراجع و ملفات التصميم تسهيلا علي اي حد جديد بيحاول يدخل الموضوع و لو هنتعب معنا الأشراف اننا نستأذنهم بتبليغم بحذف عبارات الشكر من الموضوع الثاني الخاص بالملفات و جعله مرجع منظم من البداية و لحضراتكم الراي


----------



## أسامه نواره (11 نوفمبر 2012)

واليكم هذا المسقط الافقى للدور المتكرر لاحد الابراج والذى طلب صاحبه أن يكون شكل المبنى على شكل حرف H وهو اول حرف فى اسم صاحب المشروع والمالك له والمطلوب هو المناقشه وابداء الرأى والمقترحات - لكى يتم تصميم هذا البرج بدون مشاكل(وما هى نوعية هذه المشاكل وارتباطها بكود upc97) 

تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## usama_usama2003 (11 نوفمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> واليكم هذا المسقط الافقى للدور المتكرر لاحد الابراج والذى طلب صاحبه أن يكون شكل المبنى على شكل حرف H وهو اول حرف فى اسم صاحب المشروع والمالك له والمطلوب هو المناقشه وابداء الرأى والمقترحات - لكى يتم تصميم هذا البرج بدون مشاكل(وما هى نوعية هذه المشاكل وارتباطها بكود upc97)
> 
> تقبلوا تحياتى




نشكرك م اسامه علي اضافه مثل هذه الحالات
اولا الفواصل وهل التربه منتظمه اسفل البرج
بعد عمل الفواصل يتم تصميم كل مبني علي حده مع مراعاة ان يكون مناسيب الادوار متساويه حتي نخرج من مشكله pounding
تصميم الفاصل الزلزالي
يجب استخدام التحليل الديناميكي لان نسبه الطول الي العرض كبيره
ايضا توزيع الرياح علي هذا الشكل


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 نوفمبر 2012)

***بعض الصور التى توضح الحالة المرغوب فيها وغير المرغوب فيها عند التصميم المقاوم للزلازل

**1- توزيع الجساءدة المتوازن






2- الفاصل الزلزالى






3- الاستمرارية






4- الطابق الرخو




*


----------



## zeeko (11 نوفمبر 2012)

هل يعني ذلك أنه علينا وضع فواصل زلزالية لتبسيط المشكله عن طريق استخدام طريقة الحمل الزلزالي الاستاتيكي المكافئ ؟

بينما يمكن اللجوء الى عدم وضع فواصل و لكن يجب استخدام التحليل الديناميكي ؟

اتمنى التوضيح في هذه النقطه ان أمكن

مع خالص الشكر لكم


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 نوفمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> واليكم هذا المسقط الافقى للدور المتكرر لاحد الابراج والذى طلب صاحبه أن يكون شكل المبنى على شكل حرف H وهو اول حرف فى اسم صاحب المشروع والمالك له والمطلوب هو المناقشه وابداء الرأى والمقترحات - لكى يتم تصميم هذا البرج بدون مشاكل(وما هى نوعية هذه المشاكل وارتباطها بكود upc97)
> 
> تقبلوا تحياتى



**الفاصل الزالزلى ...
*اعتقد لو كان بالامكان المبنى فى المنتصف يتحرك لاسفل شوية ليكون المبنى متماثل قدر الامكان ..
* الاتجاه القصير عايز جساءات اكثر لتعادل الاتجاه الطويل للمبنى ...
* وطبعا التحليل الديناميكى مثل ما قال المهندس اسامة لنسبة الطول الى العرض

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 نوفمبر 2012)

zeeko قال:


> هل يعني ذلك أنه علينا وضع فواصل زلزالية لتبسيط المشكله عن طريق استخدام طريقة الحمل الزلزالي الاستاتيكي المكافئ ؟
> 
> بينما يمكن اللجوء الى عدم وضع فواصل و لكن يجب استخدام التحليل الديناميكي ؟
> 
> ...



*اعتقد فكرة الفاصل زى فكرة فاصل التمدد ...... لو تحرك جزء لا يتحرك الجزء الثانى معه ...
واستخدام الطريقة التحليل الديناميكى او غيرها تتوقف على عدة نقاط ما زال يذكرها المهندس اسامة ...
عدم الاستمرارية - الطابق الرخو - عدم انتظام مسقط لمبنى - امطباق مركز الكتلة ومركز الجساءة .....الخ*


----------



## parasismic (11 نوفمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> واليكم هذا المسقط الافقى للدور المتكرر لاحد الابراج والذى طلب صاحبه أن يكون شكل المبنى على شكل حرف H وهو اول حرف فى اسم صاحب المشروع والمالك له والمطلوب هو المناقشه وابداء الرأى والمقترحات - لكى يتم تصميم هذا البرج بدون مشاكل(وما هى نوعية هذه المشاكل وارتباطها بكود upc97)
> 
> تقبلوا تحياتى


*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أتقدم أولا بالشكر الجزيل للمهندس أسامة على هذا الموضوع الهام 


إن لاستجابة المباني ارتباط وثيق بشكل مسقط الطابق جراء الأفعال الزلزالية. فالمباني ذوات الأشكال البسيطة للمساقط (كالشكل المربع مثلا) تتمتع بأفضل سلوك أثناء الزلازل. أما المباني ذات الأشكال المعقدة مثل الشكل المبين أعلاه و الذي يحوي على زوايا داخلية فان لها سلوكا سيئا أثناء الزلازل.
ولقد سجل التاريخ أحداثا مأساوية كان ضحيتها هذه الأبنية. وهذا هو السبب الذي جعل الكودات الزلزالية تحتم استخدام التحليل الديناميكي لرصد أدق لسلوك هذا النوع من البنايات ذات المساقط المعقدة*​


----------



## خالد الأزهري (11 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
هل عدم انتظام المبنى فقط كافي لايجاب التحليل الديناميكي ام لابد ان يكون تصنيف المبنى الزلزالي عالي ايضا sdc
بحسب اطلاعي القليل في الموضوع في الibc2000 يكون التحليل الديناميكي واجبا عند التصنيف الزلازالي عالي اضافة لوجود انواع معينة من عدم الانتظام
===

بالنسبة لمقترح المكتبة الذي تفضلت به المهندسة اقرأ وارتق فهي فكرة جيدة ...يمكن انشاء موضوع وسيقوم المشرفين اغلاقه وساقوم بنقل المشاركات اليه ..فقط ارجو التنبيه على المشاركات المطلوب نقلها....
من يوم 18 رمضان الى الان في حالة انشغال الا فترة راحة بسيطة جدا ...لكن قريبا سنتنفس بعض الحرية ... لا تنسونا من دعائكم


----------



## أحبك في الله (11 نوفمبر 2012)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> يجب استخدام التحليل الديناميكي لان نسبه الطول الي العرض كبيره


النسبه تكون بين مركزي الجساءة والكتله وليس بين أبعاد المبني


----------



## usama_usama2003 (11 نوفمبر 2012)

أحبك في الله قال:


> النسبه تكون بين مركزي الجساءة والكتله وليس بين أبعاد المبني



وايضا الطول الي العرض

راجع المشاركه رقم 25
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t348254-3.html


----------



## usama_usama2003 (11 نوفمبر 2012)

هل التحليل الديناميكي المقصود في الاكواد نتيجه عدم الانتظام سؤء الافقي او الرأسي معناه Time history فقط
ام ايضا RS
وما هي حالات استخدام TH فقط بمعني هل يوجد قيود علي استخدامRS


----------



## parasismic (11 نوفمبر 2012)

ا*لسلام عليكم**

*إن وجود أجنحة، نتوءات ، زوايا داخلية أو تراجعات طابقية، في اتجاه معين، معناه وجود اختلافات في الصلابة من أجزاء مختلفة من المبنى.خلال وقوع زلزال، هذه الأطراف (كالأجنحة مثلا)تميل إلى التأرجح أو الاهتزاز على ترددات مختلفة، وبالتالي تتحرك في اتجاهات متعاكسة و ملتوية في نفس الوقت حول مناطق صلبة مما يؤدي إلى تركيزات عالية الإجهاد في الزوايا.*
*
زيادة الى الحلول التي أشار اليها مهندسونا الأفاضل لتفادي تضرر أو انهيار المبنى فكرة اضافة أنظمة مقاومة كجدران القص لتقليص الاهتزاز التفاضلي لنهايات الأجنحة و بالتالي التقليل من تركز الاجهادات في الأماكن الصلبة (أماكن التقاء الأجنحة) و تفادي ظاهرة ضربة السوط الخطيرة عند نهايات أجنحة الأبنية


----------



## أسامه نواره (11 نوفمبر 2012)

pato_houssam قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أود أن أشكر جميع القائمين على صفحة المشروع و أخص بالذكر الأستاذ أسامة على المجهودات الجبارة التي يقوم بها و هي الطرح المنهجي من خلال الأسئلة التي عادة ما تسمى بمفاتيح شرح الظواهر، دون أن أنسى جميع المهندسين الأفاضل من خلال مداخلاتهم القيمة.
> أما بخصوص سؤالك أستاذ المتمثل في : كيف نقوم بالتحليل الديناميكي و نحن لم نقم بالتحليل الستاتيكي ؟ .....
> سأجيب حسب معلوماتي المحدودة من خلال الكود المحلي الذي أتعامل به:
> ...





usama_usama2003 قال:


> هل التحليل الديناميكي المقصود في الاكواد نتيجه عدم الانتظام سؤء الافقي او الرأسي معناه Time history فقط
> ام ايضا RS
> وما هي حالات استخدام TH فقط بمعني هل يوجد قيود علي استخدامRS


وكما وصلتى رساله على الخاص معناها أن نفسى أفهم ياباشمهندس أيه موضوع التحليل الديناميكى ده ؟؟؟؟ وهو أنا بعد ما اعمل تحليل ديناميكى ايه اللى هايحصل؟؟؟ يعنى ايه النتائج التى سوف احصل عليها من عمل هذا التحليل ؟؟؟؟؟؟ واللى اعرفه ياهندسه ان كلمة ميكانيكى يعنى عجله م\ث2 يعنى سرعه م\ث يعنى قوه = كتله * عجله ده اللى اعرفه عن كلمتة ديناميكى -- ايه بقى اللى أنت عايز تعمله فى المبنى ياباشمهندس بالتحليل الديناميكى ؟؟؟ دا أنت اشترطت من الاصل وكما قال وجاوب ورد الزملاء المهندسيين أنك لابد وأن تتساوى نفس القوه الافقيه والممثله للزلازل والتى تم حسابها بالطريقه الاستاتيكيه مع القوه الافقيه التى سوف نحصل عليها من التحليل الديناميكى ؟؟ طيب ايه الجديد فى الموضوع ؟؟؟ ماهو القوتيين متساويتين ايه اللى هايحصل للمبنى ؟؟؟؟ وأين الاختلاف ؟؟؟ وايه فايدته بقى التحليل الديناميكى ؟؟؟
نرجوا من لديه اجابه فليتفضل 
تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## pato_houssam (12 نوفمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> وكما وصلتى رساله على الخاص معناها أن نفسى أفهم ياباشمهندس أيه موضوع التحليل الديناميكى ده ؟؟؟؟ وهو أنا بعد ما اعمل تحليل ديناميكى ايه اللى هايحصل؟؟؟ يعنى ايه النتائج التى سوف احصل عليها من عمل هذا التحليل ؟؟؟؟؟؟ واللى اعرفه ياهندسه ان كلمة ميكانيكى يعنى عجله م\ث2 يعنى سرعه م\ث يعنى قوه = كتله * عجله ده اللى اعرفه عن كلمتة ديناميكى -- ايه بقى اللى أنت عايز تعمله فى المبنى ياباشمهندس بالتحليل الديناميكى ؟؟؟ دا أنت اشترطت من الاصل وكما قال وجاوب ورد الزملاء المهندسيين أنك لابد وأن تتساوى نفس القوه الافقيه والممثله للزلازل والتى تم حسابها بالطريقه الاستاتيكيه مع القوه الافقيه التى سوف نحصل عليها من التحليل الديناميكى ؟؟ طيب ايه الجديد فى الموضوع ؟؟؟ ماهو القوتيين متساويتين ايه اللى هايحصل للمبنى ؟؟؟؟ وأين الاختلاف ؟؟؟ وايه فايدته بقى التحليل الديناميكى ؟؟؟
> نرجوا من لديه اجابه فليتفضل
> تقبلوا تحياتى



في الحقيقة مادام الأستاذ أسامة ترك لنا المجال لطرح الأسئلة المبهمة بالنسبة لنا من خلال مداخلته الأخيرة فأود أن أطرح سؤال يبادرني بخصوص الموضوع المطروح رغم كوني ترددت كثيرا لطرحه. 
فسؤالي كآتي:
-ما الفرق بين التحميل الديناميكي و التحميل الستاتيكي ( التحميل أقصد به الحمولة المطبقة) على المبنى.
- و ما المقصود بالإستجابة القصوى للمبنى من خلال التحليل الخطي أو اللا خطي و علاقتة بنوع التحميل ( أقصد التحميل الديناميكي و الستاتيكي).

و في الأخير لكم الشكر مسبقا.


----------



## أحبك في الله (12 نوفمبر 2012)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> وايضا الطول الي العرض
> 
> راجع المشاركه رقم 25
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t348254-3.html



طيب راجع حضرتك المشاركه رقم 22
وعلي فكرة البند رقم 5 ده من الكود المصري للأحمال 2008


----------



## usama_usama2003 (12 نوفمبر 2012)

أحبك في الله قال:


> طيب راجع حضرتك المشاركه رقم 22
> وعلي فكرة البند رقم 5 ده من الكود المصري للأحمال 2008



اترك الامر لاستاذنا م اسامه


----------



## ayelamayem77 (13 نوفمبر 2012)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> وايضا الطول الي العرض



السلام عليكم و رحمه الله

المهندس الفاضل:usama_usama2003

أرجو اذا أمكن أرفاق البند لما تكرمت و أشرت اليه من زياده نسبه الطول الي العرض و أنه يجب أجراء تحليل ديناميكي في هذه الحاله 
حسب الكود الامريكي ASCE-7 أو الUBC-97


----------



## مصطفى كريم (13 نوفمبر 2012)

متابع ان شاء الله تعالى


----------



## usama_usama2003 (13 نوفمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> وكما وصلتى رساله على الخاص معناها أن نفسى أفهم ياباشمهندس أيه موضوع التحليل الديناميكى ده ؟؟؟؟ وهو أنا بعد ما اعمل تحليل ديناميكى ايه اللى هايحصل؟؟؟ يعنى ايه النتائج التى سوف احصل عليها من عمل هذا التحليل ؟؟؟؟؟؟ واللى اعرفه ياهندسه ان كلمة ميكانيكى يعنى عجله م\ث2 يعنى سرعه م\ث يعنى قوه = كتله * عجله ده اللى اعرفه عن كلمتة ديناميكى -- ايه بقى اللى أنت عايز تعمله فى المبنى ياباشمهندس بالتحليل الديناميكى ؟؟؟ دا أنت اشترطت من الاصل وكما قال وجاوب ورد الزملاء المهندسيين أنك لابد وأن تتساوى نفس القوه الافقيه والممثله للزلازل والتى تم حسابها بالطريقه الاستاتيكيه مع القوه الافقيه التى سوف نحصل عليها من التحليل الديناميكى ؟؟ طيب ايه الجديد فى الموضوع ؟؟؟ ماهو القوتيين متساويتين ايه اللى هايحصل للمبنى ؟؟؟؟ وأين الاختلاف ؟؟؟ وايه فايدته بقى التحليل الديناميكى ؟؟؟
> نرجوا من لديه اجابه فليتفضل
> تقبلوا تحياتى



يوجد شرح علي المنتدي للدكتور عاطف عراقي لمنهج ديناميكا المنشآت وايضا شرح استاذنا م محمود الصقار
وشرح فلسفة R value= force reduction value لمهندس محمود الصقار وشرح ductility م حسين رضا
--------------------------------------------
فائدة التحليل الدينامكي هو معرفة توزيع قوه القص القاعدي للزلزال علي جميع ادوار المبني مع اعتبار المركبه الرأسيه للزلزال
وايضا معرفة اقصي drift يمكن ان يسببه الزلزال حيث ان بالتحليل الاستاتيكي يفترض ان المبني يتحرك كله يمين ويسار مهمل تماما المود شيب المختلفه للحركه المنشأ والتي لا تكون بالكليه يمين ويسار انما جزء من المنشأ يتحرك يمين والاخر يسار شاهد الصوره




لاحظ drift في الدور الاخير للمود شيب الثالث واللذي لا يقارن بالافتراض في التحليل الاستاتيكي وهو المود شيب الاول
ايضا التحليل الديناميكي مهم جدا جدا في حالة torsion irregularity لتأثيره الخطير علي المنشآت وكذلك عدم اعتبار الحركه الثانويه للمنشأ اذا كان به torsion علي المنشأ في حالة drift
ايضا في التحليل الديناميكي تعرف كم مقدار القوه المشتته عن طريق المنشأ اذا كان ductile عن طريق hysteresis loop في حالة Nonlinear dynamic
ايضا معرفة الازاحه الحقيقيه للمنشأ وسلوك المنشأ تحت نوعية الزلزال المختلفه frequent or rare or very rare
ببساطه الفرق بين التحليل الديناميكي والتحليل الاستاتيكي كمثل حل الكمره الغير محدده استاتيكيا بالمعادله الفرنسيه وحلها moment distribution
وماذا عن هذا المنشأ الكتل متساويه اذن بالطريقه الاستاتيكيه القوي متساويه طبقا لمعادلة توزيع القوي
Fi=Wi*Hi/(sum Wi*Hi)*Fbase
المعادله لا تحتوي علي stiffness


----------



## أسامه نواره (15 نوفمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> وكما وصلتى رساله على الخاص معناها أن نفسى أفهم ياباشمهندس أيه موضوع التحليل الديناميكى ده ؟؟؟؟ وهو أنا بعد ما اعمل تحليل ديناميكى ايه اللى هايحصل؟؟؟ يعنى ايه النتائج التى سوف احصل عليها من عمل هذا التحليل ؟؟؟؟؟؟ واللى اعرفه ياهندسه ان كلمة ميكانيكى يعنى عجله م\ث2 يعنى سرعه م\ث يعنى قوه = كتله * عجله ده اللى اعرفه عن كلمتة ديناميكى -- ايه بقى اللى أنت عايز تعمله فى المبنى ياباشمهندس بالتحليل الديناميكى ؟؟؟ دا أنت اشترطت من الاصل وكما قال وجاوب ورد الزملاء المهندسيين أنك لابد وأن تتساوى نفس القوه الافقيه والممثله للزلازل والتى تم حسابها بالطريقه الاستاتيكيه مع القوه الافقيه التى سوف نحصل عليها من التحليل الديناميكى ؟؟ طيب ايه الجديد فى الموضوع ؟؟؟ ماهو القوتيين متساويتين ايه اللى هايحصل للمبنى ؟؟؟؟ وأين الاختلاف ؟؟؟ وايه فايدته بقى التحليل الديناميكى ؟؟؟
> نرجوا من لديه اجابه فليتفضل
> تقبلوا تحياتى


 نقول ياباشمهندس ونفكرك أنت فاكر المعادله دى









دى بتقول أن توزيع قوة الزلزال على الادوار سواء فى الكود الامريكى upc97أو الكود المصرى للاحمال 2008 تعتمد على وزن الدور وارتفاعه بالنسبه الى مجموع أوزان الادوار وارتفاعها – طيب مادى عارفينها فى التحليل الاستاتيكى – فين المشكله ؟؟؟
طيب أنت عارف كمان أن توزيع القوى الافقيه ده بيجعل شكل الازاحات الافقيه أوالانتقالات الافقيه بالشكل ده





وزى مأنت شايف شكل الانتقالات والازاحات الافقيه واللى نقدر نسميها يعنى ال Drift والتى سوف نحصل عليها بعد حل المنشأ على برنامج الايتابس بشكل شبه مثلث ومنتظم من أسفل الى اعلى وزى الفل – وده نتيجة الانتظام فى كل شئ فى المبنى بتعنا وبالتالى توزيع قوة القص القاعدى على الادوار المختلفه بتكون منتظمه على حسب ارتفاع الدور
برده فين المشكله؟؟؟ المشكله أنك مش ملاحظ أنه لاحس ولاخبر  لجساءة وصلادة الادوار يعنى الstiffness يعنى عزم القصور الذاتى للعناصر الرأسيه والتى قد تختلف من دور لدور أو شكل المساقط الافقيه فى الادوار المختلفه والتى قد تختلف من دور الى دور أو العلاقه بين طول وعرض المسقط الافقى للدور الواحد وفيه حاجات ثانيه كثيره 
واالله أنا فعلا مش لاقى لها تأثير فى حسابات توزيع القوى الافقيه على الادوار – طيب ودى ها تؤثر فى ايه ؟؟؟ يعنى وجودها ها يعمل ايه ؟؟؟ وجودها سوف يجعل شكل الانتقالات والازاحات الافقيه للادوار المختلفه بالشكل ده 





ودى ايه مشكلتها معاك ؟؟؟ زى مأنت شايف شكل هذه الانتقالات غير منتظم يعنى لم يصبح بشكل شبه مثلث فى (الدور الاول والذى فيه مشكله عدم الانتظام) زى حالة التحليل الاستاتيكى – وده معناه ايه ؟؟؟ معناه أن ال Driftغير منتظم من دور للاخر يعنى القوه الافقيه المسببه لهذه الازاحات الافقيه غير منتظمه يعنى التوزيع المنتظم اللى كنت باستخدمه فى التحليل الاستاتيكى غير صحيح فى هذه الحاله ولو استخدمته فى حل البرج سوف تكون النتائج التى سوف أحصل عليها من عزوم وقوى قص غير دقيقه بالمره يعنى أنا بصمم غلط 
ودى ها تشوفها فى المستشفى الذى وضحها لنا المهندس (المهندس الصامت) حيث فى الادوار العليا حوائط قص كويسه أما فى الدور الارضى أعمده فقط ودى كانت النتيجه عند أول زلزال كما بالصوره التاليه 





– طيب وايه الحل ؟؟؟ ماتعرفنى الحالات دى اللى الاول اللى لازم اخد بالى منها قبل ماأصمم البرج اللى لو لاقتها اعرف أن شغلى باستخدام التحليل الاستاتيكى سوف يكون خطأ ؟؟
الحالات دى مذكوره فى الكود المصرى للاحمال 2008 والكود الامريكى Upc97 وهى كالاتى :-
أ‌- أهم حاجه الايزيد ارتفاع المبنى عن 240 قدم يعنى 73 متر تقريبا ده فى الكود الامريكى Upc97 أو 60 م فى الكود المصرى حتى لوكان المبنى منتظم طيب ليه ياهندسه ما حضرتك قولت المبنى منتظم ؟؟ ها أقولك شكل الازاحه الافقيه وال Drift فى هذه الارتفاعات الكبيره بيكون شكل غير شبه مثلتى لان زى مأنت عارف أن الابراج العاليه بيكون فيها حوائط قص Shear wall وكذلك فيها اعمده واطارات Frames وطبعا شكل ازاحة حوائط القص مختلف عن شكل ازاحة الاطارات وبالتالى لو جمعنا الاثنيين اى شكل الازاحتيين سوف تكون النتيجه مش شكل مثلثى مثل الحل الاستاتيكى زى الصوره دى 





وزى مأنت شايف الازاحه فى حوائط القص زيها زى الكابولى المثبت من أسفل Fixed support أما الاطار كأنه Hinged support من أسفل فالبتالى شكل ال Drift أو الازاحه مختلف 
ب- اذا كان فيه عدم انتظام فى الاتجاه الرأسى مثل الحالات التاليه كما فى الكود الامريكى upc97





طيب بعد اذنك من توضح لى الحالات دى بالصور أحسن عشان يكون الموضوع واضح بالنسبه لى
1-  هاأقولك الحاله الاولى وعارفنها (Stiffness irregularity – soft story) ودى مبنى المستشفى المشهور فى امريكا اللى المهندس الصامت والموجوده اعلى وده نتيجة أنهم استخدموا حوائط قص بداية من الدور الاول واستخدموا أعمده فى الدور الارضى 
طيب وزى ايه كما ممكن تحدث الحاله دى ؟؟؟؟ ها أقولك ممكن حدوث الطابق اللين عندما يكون أحد الادوار ارتفاعه كبير ومختلف عن الادوار الاخرى زى الصوره دى 





لاحظ الاعمده الداخليه فى الدور الارضى بارتفاع دوريين 

2- Weight (Mass) irregularity مثال ذلك عندما يكون فيه دور فى البرج عباره عن مخازن أو دور به ماكينات أو الدور الاخير الذى يكون محمل بماكينات التكييف بحيث أن وزن الدور ده أكبر بنسبة 150% أكبر من الدور الذى يليه مباشرة أو زى الصوره دى





وزى مأنت شايف كتلة ووزن الدور الارضى أقل بكثير من الدور الاول وكما يمكن أن تكون هذه الصوره أيضا عدم انتظام فى الاتجاه الرأسى للحاله التاليه 
3- Vertical geometric irregularity ودى لو البعد الافقى لدور من الادوار زاد عن نسبه 130% للبعد الافقى المناظر له للدور الذى يليه زى الصوره دى 





وزى مأنت شايف كل دور بيقل عن الذى أسفله فلابد من حساب النقصان فى البعد الافقى بحيث النقصان زى اشتراطات الكود
4- In- plane Discontinuity in vertical lateral – force- resisting element ودى مشهوره جدا زى الصوره دى





وهى الاعمده المزروعه أو فى حالة البلاطه التحويليه Transfer slab  والتى نستخدمها فى حالة زرع وتغيير مجموعه كبيره من الاعمده 
5- Discontinuity in capacity – Weak story
ودى زى الصوره دى





حيث يكون العمود القصير ياعينى محصور بين كتلتيين عظمتيين هما سقف البدروم والحائط الساند فسوف ينهار هذا العمود عند أو زلزال ويسمى هذا السقف والدور الارضى بالطابق الضعيف Weak story
والى لقاء لحالات عدم الانتظام الافقى 
تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (15 نوفمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> وكما وصلتى رساله على الخاص معناها أن نفسى أفهم ياباشمهندس أيه موضوع التحليل الديناميكى ده ؟؟؟؟ وهو أنا بعد ما اعمل تحليل ديناميكى ايه اللى هايحصل؟؟؟ يعنى ايه النتائج التى سوف احصل عليها من عمل هذا التحليل ؟؟؟؟؟؟ واللى اعرفه ياهندسه ان كلمة ميكانيكى يعنى عجله م\ث2 يعنى سرعه م\ث يعنى قوه = كتله * عجله ده اللى اعرفه عن كلمتة ديناميكى -- ايه بقى اللى أنت عايز تعمله فى المبنى ياباشمهندس بالتحليل الديناميكى ؟؟؟ دا أنت اشترطت من الاصل وكما قال وجاوب ورد الزملاء المهندسيين أنك لابد وأن تتساوى نفس القوه الافقيه والممثله للزلازل والتى تم حسابها بالطريقه الاستاتيكيه مع القوه الافقيه التى سوف نحصل عليها من التحليل الديناميكى ؟؟ طيب ايه الجديد فى الموضوع ؟؟؟ ماهو القوتيين متساويتين ايه اللى هايحصل للمبنى ؟؟؟؟ وأين الاختلاف ؟؟؟ وايه فايدته بقى التحليل الديناميكى ؟؟؟
> نرجوا من لديه اجابه فليتفضل
> تقبلوا تحياتى



وتكملة عدم الانتظام فى الاتجاه الافقى والتى سوف نستعيين من المشاركات السابقه والمداخلات الرائعه لبعض زملئنا فقط نجمع هذه الاجزاء لمطابقتها بالكود الامريكى upc97 كما بالجدول 16 – M كالاتى 





1- Torsional irregularity – to be considered when diaphragms are not flexible ودى حاجه طبعا عارفينها فى عدم الانتظام الافقى ومشهوره قوى وهو عدم انطباق مركز الجساءه C.M مع مركز الكتله C.R زى الصوره دى





وطبعا نفكر بعض أننا بنحسب المعامل Ax= Torsional Amplification Factor والذى يساوى 





وعندما يكون Ax أكبر من 1.20 فى الاسقف الغير مرنه هنا نقول أن المبنى بتاعنا غير منتظم فى المسقط الافقى وطبعا ده ممكن يأتى من سوء توزيع حوائط القص 
وعدم الانتظام ده ها يسبب تشكلات وتشوهات لدنه غير متوازيه عند طرفى المبنى وبالتالى يؤدى ذلك الى انخفاض جساءة وقساوة المبنى لاننا دخلنا فى مرحلة اللدونه وبالتالى سوف تزداد المسافه بين مركز الجساءه ومركز الكتله وبالتالى مزيد من الفتل والعزوم حول المحور الرأسى 
2- Re- entrant corner وهو وجود الزوايا الداخليه زى الصوره دى





زى مأنت شايف المبنى على شكل حرف L واذا كان طول حرف ال L أكبر من 15% من البعد الافقى هنا نقول تحقق عدم الانتظام فى المسقط الافقى وهنا نراجع مداخلة أخينا المهندس prismatic وشرح شرح ممتاز عن هذا الموضوع كما يلى
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t348254-5.html#post2832240
3- Diaphragm discontinuity وهو الانقطاع فى المسقط الافقى 
شوفالفراغ الداخلى فى البلاطه دى 





والفراغ الداخلى فى البلاطه دى 




والفراغ الداخلى فى البلاطه دى 




وزى مأنت شايف البلاطه بها فراغ كبير داخلى واذا زاد مسطح هذا الفراغ عن 50% عن مسطح الدور فى عدم وجود هذا الفراغ مما يؤدى الى أن قساوة وجساءة هذا الدور أقل من 50% من جساءة وقساوة دور مكتمل بدون فراغات هنا نقول أن المسقط الافقى غير منتظم 
4- Out – of – plane offset
ودى مشتركه بين عدم الانتظام الرأسى وهو مثل زرع الاعمده أو تحويل أعمده Frames من دور الى حوائط قص shear wall فى الدور التالى وهذه مشهوره على ما اعتقد ولا تحتاج الى صور 
5- Nonparallel System
وهو أن يكون النظام المقاوم للزلازل فيه أجزاء غير موازيه للنظام الرئيسى المكون لهذا النظام يعنى لوكانت أعمده مائله بالنسبه للكور كما فى الصوره التاليه





نقول أنه يوجد عدم انتظام فى المسقط الافقى والذى يوجب عمل تحليل ديناميكى لان التشكلات والانتقالات التى تحدث عن هذا النظام غير منتظمه ولايمكن عملها بالتحليل الاستاتيكى 
تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (15 نوفمبر 2012)

طيب ياباشمهندس بعد ما وضحت حالات عدم الانتظام فى الاتجاه الرأسى وعدم الانتظام فى المسقط الافقى وقلت ان لازم نقوم بالتحليل الديناميكى ولا يصلح الاعتماد على التحليل الاستاتيكى - طب ليه اقوم بعمل تحليل استاتيكى من الاول ما اريح دماغى واعمل تحليل ديناميكى مباشرة على طول وبلاشى تحليل استاتيكى طالما أن التحليل الاستاتيكى لايصلح ايه رأيك فى الموضوع ده ؟؟؟؟؟ 
ارجو من لديه اجابه فليتفضل 
تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (15 نوفمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> طيب ياباشمهندس بعد ما وضحت حالات عدم الانتظام فى الاتجاه الرأسى وعدم الانتظام فى المسقط الافقى وقلت ان لازم نقوم بالتحليل الديناميكى ولا يصلح الاعتماد على التحليل الاستاتيكى - طب ليه اقوم بعمل تحليل استاتيكى من الاول ما اريح دماغى واعمل تحليل ديناميكى مباشرة على طول وبلاشى تحليل استاتيكى طالما أن التحليل الاستاتيكى لايصلح ايه رأيك فى الموضوع ده ؟؟؟؟؟
> ارجو من لديه اجابه فليتفضل
> تقبلوا تحياتى



السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اعتقد ان هناك طريقة للحساب و هي اننا نقوم بعملية scaling حسبما رايته من فيديوهات تشرح التحليل الديناميكي و بلك فللمقارنة فلابد من وجود نتائج التحليل الأستاتيكي لمقارنة النتائج


----------



## أسامه نواره (16 نوفمبر 2012)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> اعتقد ان هناك طريقة للحساب و هي اننا نقوم بعملية scaling حسبما رايته من فيديوهات تشرح التحليل الديناميكي و بلك فللمقارنة فلابد من وجود نتائج التحليل الأستاتيكي لمقارنة النتائج



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
نكرر السؤال لماذا اعتمد على التحليل الاستاتيكى وعمل Scaling عند عمل التحليل الديناميكى هل لا استطيع عمل تحليل ديناميكى مباشرة دون الاعتماد على التحليل الاستاتيكى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## usama_usama2003 (16 نوفمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> نكرر السؤال لماذا اعتمد على التحليل الاستاتيكى وعمل Scaling عند عمل التحليل الديناميكى هل لا استطيع عمل تحليل ديناميكى مباشرة دون الاعتماد على التحليل الاستاتيكى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> تقبلى تحياتى



تقريبا والله اعلم ان RS في الكود ده Mean RS وبالتالي يحتاج لمراجعه وهو التحليل الاستاتيكي


----------



## أسامه نواره (17 نوفمبر 2012)

pato_houssam قال:


> في الحقيقة مادام الأستاذ أسامة ترك لنا المجال لطرح الأسئلة المبهمة بالنسبة لنا من خلال مداخلته الأخيرة فأود أن أطرح سؤال يبادرني بخصوص الموضوع المطروح رغم كوني ترددت كثيرا لطرحه.
> فسؤالي كآتي:
> -ما الفرق بين التحميل الديناميكي و التحميل الستاتيكي ( التحميل أقصد به الحمولة المطبقة) على المبنى.
> - و ما المقصود بالإستجابة القصوى للمبنى من خلال التحليل الخطي أو اللا خطي و علاقتة بنوع التحميل ( أقصد التحميل الديناميكي و الستاتيكي).
> و في الأخير لكم الشكر مسبقا.





أسامه نواره قال:


> وكما وصلتى رساله على الخاص معناها أن نفسى أفهم ياباشمهندس أيه موضوع التحليل الديناميكى ده ؟​
> ؟؟؟
> 
> وهو أنا بعد ما اعمل تحليل ديناميكى ايه اللى هايحصل؟؟؟ يعنى ايه النتائج التى سوف احصل عليها من عمل هذا التحليل ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...





أسامه نواره قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> نكرر السؤال لماذا اعتمد على التحليل الاستاتيكى وعمل Scaling عند عمل التحليل الديناميكى هل لا استطيع عمل تحليل ديناميكى مباشرة دون الاعتماد على التحليل الاستاتيكى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> تقبلى تحياتى
> ​​


نحن نتكلم عن علم الديناميكا يعنى نتكلم عن علم الحركه يعنى عجلة الزلزال وهى مرتبطه بالعجلة التى يتحرك بها المبنى – طيب ياباشمهندس أنا اعرف ان القوة حسب قانون نيوتن الثانى للحركه فى علم الديناميكا = الكتله * العجله – هااقولك كلام جميل وكده مفتاح دراسة البرج ديناميكيا – طيب ازاى يعنى ؟؟؟ يعنى ها أقولك نضرب كتلة المبنى أو البرج * عجلة الزلزال نحصل على قوة الزلزال المؤثره على المبنى – معقوله الموضوع بالبساطه دى ؟؟؟
طبعا هو الموضوع كده وانتهت المشكله وخلصنا خلاص التحليل الديناميكى – طيب ما توضحلى شويه أنا شايف قوانيين وطرق وحاجات كثيره قوى حول الموضوع ده؟؟؟؟ 
ها أقولك ياباشمهندس المشكله موضوعيين الاول كيف يمكن تعيين كتلة المبنى والموضوع الثانى كيف يمكن تعيين العجله التى يتحرك بها المبنى والمرتبطه بالعجله التى يتحرك بها الزلزال – طيب أنا مش لاقى مشاكل ولا حاجه فى الموضوعيين السابقيين – ها اقولك فيه شوية تفاصيل بس نجاوب الاول عن موضوعيين 
الاول للمهندس pato- houssam وهو 
*ما الفرق بين التحميل الديناميكي و التحميل الستاتيكي ( التحميل أقصد به الحمولة المطبقة) على المبنى**.*؟؟؟
طبعا أحنا حاسيين الان بالفرق بين التحميل الاستاتيكى والذى يقوم بتطبيق قوة استاتيكيه خارجيه على المبنى عند منسوب الادوار فى مركز الكتله أما فى التحميل الديناميكى فنحن نعتمد على قوة ذاتيه داخليه تتولد فى المبنى نتيجة الحركه والعجله والسرعه الديناميكيه التى يتحرك بها المبنى حيث تتوقف قيمة هذه القوه الديناميكيه على كتلة المبنى 
طيب ليه ياباشمهندس لانقوم بعمل تحليل ديناميكى مباشرة من دون الاعتماد على التحليل الاستاتيكى ؟؟؟ 
ها اقولك عندما نأتى ونتكلم عن دراسة تأثير كتلة المبنى وكذلك دراسة تأثير العجلة التى يتحرك بها المبنى لكى نحصل على قيم قوى العزوم وقوى القص وكل القوى المختلفه التى احتاجها من التحليل الديناميكى لكى اصمم عليها القطاعات المختلفه بتكون طرق التحليل تتم بطرق مختلفه طبعا عن طرق التحليل الاستاتيكى وتكون بطرق رياضيه تعتمد على تجميع المعلومات الناتجه عن التحليل الديناميكى حيث تتعامل مع القيم المطلقه أو القيم الموجبه ولا تتعامل مع القيم الجبريه كما أنها تتعامل مع القيم العظمى لكل الاطوار (Mode shapes ) والتى لاتحدث فى زمن واحد – يعنى كده مش هاقدر اعرف ان بعد الحل ان البرج متزن أم لا ؟؟ يعنى مش ها اقدر اقول ان مجموع القوى عند الركائز = صفر – يعنى مش ها اعرف اقول ان سيجما Y = صفر لان طرق حساب الحل الديناميكى مختلفه عن طريقة حساب الحل الاستاتيكى وزى ما احنا عارفيين فى الحل الاستاتيكى ان مجموع القوى عند اى ركيزه = صفر (لكل فعل رد فعل مساوى له القيمه ومضاد له فى الاتجاه) يعنى كده مش ها اقدر اعرف هل المبنى متزن أم لا بعد الاعتماد على الحل الديناميكى وكذلك لو زاد عدد الاطوار أو نقص (Mode shapes ) سوف تختلف قيمة قوة القص القاعدى التى سوف احصل عليها يعنى مش ها اعرف القيمه الحقيقيه لقوة القص القاعدى وعلى ذلك لابد وأن اعتمد اولا على الحل الاستاتيكى اولا للبرج والمبنى عشان أحدد قيمة قوة القص القاعدى التى سوف تؤثر على البرج والتى لابد وأن تتساوى مع نفس القيمه التى سوف أحصل عليها من الحل الديناميكى 
طيب ياباشمهندس ايه موضوع الاطوار(mode shapes) مش قولت لك ان المصطلحات دى هى اللى معقدانى من موضوع الزلازل 
ها اقولك ولا تزعل نفسك اعتبر ال mode shape كأنها حالة تحميل Load case – يعنى ايه ؟؟ يعنى حالة تحميل التى نستخدمها مثل الاحمال الحيه فى التحليل الاستاتيكى – يعنى ممكن نحصل فى كل mode shape على عزوم وقوى قص وكل القوى المختلفه زيها زى حالة Load case أظن كده بسيطه 
طيب مكملتش ليا موضوع كتلة المبنى والعجله التى سوف يتحرك بها المبنى عشان احصل على القوة الذاتيه الديناميكيه الداخليه التى سوف يتأثر بها المبنى ؟؟
فى المداخله القادمه ان شاء الله 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## mhmoodtaha (17 نوفمبر 2012)

اتوجه بخالص الشكر والتقدير لكل من يعمل من اجل ايصال العلم لمن لا يعلمه , وبالاخص استشاري الهندسه المدنيه اسامه نواره 
اتمنى له ولكم ولجميع اعضاء المنتدى الافاضل دوام الصحه والعافيه 


حبذا اذا كان هناك مرجع جيد يحتوي على هذه المعلومات جميعها يمكننا من فهم سلوك المنشات المرتفعه تحت تاثبر الاحمال الجانبيه من الاساس وكيفيه عمل نمذجه صحيحيه على برنامج الايتابس وفهم ماذا يفعل برنامج الايتابس بالتفصيل ومعنى ال mode shapes ...... الخ 
مع تسليط الضوء على اهم الطرق المتبعه في التصميم 


دمتم في امان الله وحفظه


----------



## mhmoodtaha (17 نوفمبر 2012)

عندي استفسار بهذا الشان الا وهو من المعلوم لدينا ان قوه الزلزاليه المتولده في المنشأ (inertia forces) نتيجه الهزه الارضيه عباره عن كتله المنشأ في العجله 

فهل معنى هذا الكلام انه كلما كان وزن المنشأ اخف كلما كان سلوك المنشأ اثناء الهزه الارضيه افضل ؟؟؟ !!!!! 

اضرب مثال يقرب ما يدور بذهني اليكم اذا كان لدينا قالبين بنفس الحجم ووضعت في احدههما ماده ذات كثافه عاليه وفي الاخر ماده ذات كثافه صغيره , ثم اثرنا عليهما بحركه اهتزازيه ولننظر ايهما اكثر ثباتا واتزانا عن الاخر 

اعتقد ان الاكثر كثافه اي الاكثر كتله سوف يكون متزنا اكثر 

وعليه فانا اعتقد انه كلما كان المنشأ اثقل في الوزن كلما كان اتزانه اكبر وكلما كان افضل من الناحيه الزلزاليه للمبنى ككل 

فهل ما اقول خاطئا ام انه ليس جديدا ؟!


----------



## usama_usama2003 (17 نوفمبر 2012)

mhmoodtaha قال:


> اتوجه بخالص الشكر والتقدير لكل من يعمل من اجل ايصال العلم لمن لا يعلمه , وبالاخص استشاري الهندسه المدنيه اسامه نواره
> اتمنى له ولكم ولجميع اعضاء المنتدى الافاضل دوام الصحه والعافيه
> 
> 
> ...


يوجد شرح علي المنتدي للدكتور عاطف عراقي لمنهج ديناميكا المنشآت وايضا شرح استاذنا م محمود الصقار
وشرح فلسفة R value= force reduction value لمهندس محمود الصقار وشرح ductility م حسين رضا​


mhmoodtaha قال:


> عندي استفسار بهذا الشان الا وهو من المعلوم لدينا ان قوه الزلزاليه المتولده في المنشأ (inertia forces) نتيجه الهزه الارضيه عباره عن كتله المنشأ في العجله
> 
> فهل معنى هذا الكلام انه كلما كان وزن المنشأ اخف كلما كان سلوك المنشأ اثناء الهزه الارضيه افضل ؟؟؟ !!!!!
> كلام صحيح كلما كان الوزن اخف كلما كان التأثير اقل وكذلك كلما كان stiffness اقل كلما كان التأثير اقل وكذلك كلما كانت Ductility اكبر كلما كان التأثير اقل
> ...


انت تقصد overturning moment نعم كلامك صحيح كلما زادت الكتله زاد العزم المقاوم للدوران ولكن انت تبحث عن اقل كتله بحيث تعطيك اقل تأثير response وفي نفس الوقت كافيه لحدوث الاتزان


----------



## علي نورالدين (22 نوفمبر 2012)

موضوع مفيد شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## أسامه نواره (22 نوفمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> طيب ياباشمهندس ايه موضوع الاطوار(mode shapes) مش قولت لك ان المصطلحات دى هى اللى معقدانى من موضوع الزلازل
> ها اقولك ولا تزعل نفسك اعتبر ال mode shape كأنها حالة تحميل Load case – يعنى ايه ؟؟ يعنى حالة تحميل التى نستخدمها مثل الاحمال الحيه فى التحليل الاستاتيكى – يعنى ممكن نحصل فى كل mode shape على عزوم وقوى قص وكل القوى المختلفه زيها زى حالة Load case أظن كده بسيطه
> طيب مكملتش ليا موضوع كتلة المبنى والعجله التى سوف يتحرك بها المبنى عشان احصل على القوة الذاتيه الديناميكيه الداخليه التى سوف يتأثر بها المبنى ؟؟
> فى المداخله القادمه ان شاء الله
> تقبل تحياتى


 
نعود ثانى ياباشمهندس لل mode shape  وكما قلنا قبل ذلك أنها عبارة عن حالة تحميل منفرده ويمكن تجميع كل الانماط اى كل ال mode shapes  اى كل العزوم وقوى القص والانتقالات الافقيه الناتجه عن هذه ال modes  بطرق رياضيه خاصه بعلم الديناميكا نحصل منها على مايسمى elastic response parameters اى مجموعة عوامل الاستجابه – يعنى ايه ياباشمهندس ؟؟؟ الكلام ده مش قادر افهمه ؟؟ ها اقولك ياباشمهندس لو عندى معادله واحده من الدرجه الثالثه فى مجهول X عايز احلها بطريقة الTrial and error  ها اعمل ايه ها افرض اى قيمه عدديه للمجهول X ثم احل المعادله والناتج ادخله مكان X فى نفس المعادله مره ثانيه تم أحل المعادله واكرر الحل عدة مرات هكذا حتى أحصل على قيمه تكاد تكون صحيحه لقيمة X – هو ده تقريبا ما نقوم به فى التحليل الديناميكى فأحنا عندنا قيمة X هى تناظر قيم العزوم وقوى القص والانتقالات الافقيه ولكنها القيم الموجبه والقيم المطلقه الناتجه عن كل عدد واحد من ال mode shape وعدد تكرار العمليه الحسابيه للحصول على قيمة X هى نفسها عدد تكرار ال mode shape  الفرق الوحيد فى التشبيه أننا فى مسألتنا نفرض قيمه عدديه لقيمة X أما فى التحليل الديناميكى فيوجد طريقتيين لاجراء العمليه الحسابيه فى ال mode shape  الطريقه الاولى تسمى eigenvectors  أو القيم الذاتيه والطريقه الاخرى تسمى طريقة ريتز – Ritz Vector  طيب الاقى الكلام ده فين ياباشمهندس فى برنامج الايتابس ؟؟؟ ها أقولك كالاتى :

من قائمة Analysis >Set analysis Options …………. سوف تظهر الصوره التاليه








اضغط على Set Dynamic parameters سوف تجد الصوره التاليه 












وهنا نستطيع تغيير عدد ال mode shape وزى مأنت شايف أن ال default بيكون 12   اغيرهم لكام ؟؟؟ غيرهم الى عدد الادوار مضروبا فى 3 ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ طيب ليه ؟؟؟ يعنى البرج بتاعنا نضرب 20 دور فى 3 = 60 mode shape أقولك تمام – بس خلى بالك كده الكمبيوتر ها يزعل منك لانك سوف تأخذ وقت كثير فى الحل وده تضيع وقت وكهرباء وخلافه ؟؟؟ يعنى ايه يعنى نجرب الاول 15 الى 20 mode shape – ايه ده ياهندسه هو الموضوع تجارب واللى ايه ؟؟؟؟ ها أقولك هو فعلا تجارب مش احنا بنحل بطريقة ال Trial and error ---طيب ليه رقم 3  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ها أقولك عشان أنا عندى البرج أبعاده فى 3D يعنى فى اتجاه X & Y & Z

طيب ايه اللى ابص عليه لما اعمل ال mode shape =15 مثلا ها أقولك أهم حاجه أن نبحث عن مشاركة الكتل المكونه للمبنى أو البرج اذا كان 90% من الكتل مساهمه فى ال mode shape  التى افترضناها وهى = 15 – طيب الاقى الكلام ده فين ياباشمهندس موضوع ال90% من الكتل الخاصه بالبرج ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هأقولك بعد حل البرج على برنامج الايتابس ندخل على قائمة 
Display > show Table >modal information: building Modal information
فسوف تظهر الصوره التاليه 







وطبعا هذه الصوره لن تظهر الا بعد تعريف بقية مدخلات التحليل الديناميكى والذى سوف نبدأ فيه تباعا ان شاء الله وكما نرى أن النسبه لابد الاتقل عن 90% كما ذكر الكود داخل المربع الازرق 

طيب ياباشمهندس اختار طريقة القيم الذاتيه eigenvectors أو طريقة ريتز Ritz Vector فى العمليه الحسابيه لل mode shape ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ها أقولك الافضل هى طريقة ريتز 
تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (26 نوفمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> طيب مكملتش ليا موضوع كتلة المبنى والعجله التى سوف يتحرك بها المبنى عشان احصل على القوة الذاتيه الديناميكيه الداخليه التى سوف يتأثر بها المبنى ؟؟
> فى المداخله القادمه ان شاء الله
> تقبل تحياتى


 زى ما قلنا قبل كده القوة الديناميكيه المتولده داخليا فى المبنى أو البرج نتيجة حركة الزلازل بتكون نتيجة أن الزلزال بيتحرك بعجله مع الزمن وكذلك يتحرك بسرعه وكذلك بازاحه وهما دول اللى بيأثروا على المبنى وبالتالى يتولد فى المبنى القوى الديناميكيه الداخليه وهى اللى بتحرك لنا المبنى يمين ويسار وتحدث التواء وبلاوى زقاء للبرج عند حدوث الزلزال 
طيب ياباشمهندس اجيب العجله دى من أين ؟؟؟ يعنى استنى لما يكون فيه زلزال وأشوف هل البرج ها يتحمل الزلزال والا اعمل ايه عشان اعرض البرج بتاعى لعجلة الزلزال وبالتالى اشوف أقصى قوى وعزوم وقوى قص وخلافه تؤثر على البرج وبالتالى اقدر اصمم البرج واجعله يقاوم هذا الزلزال 
أقولك ممكن نروح لمرصد الزلازل فى مدينة حلوان فى جمهورية مصر العربيه ونسألهم عن التسجيلات الزلزاليه اللى هما مسجلينها عندهم لمده 50 سنه لان عمر المبنى أو البرج بتاعنا بيكون عمره 50 سنه وهما طبعا مسجليين العجله التى يتحرك بها كل الزلازل وكذلك السرعه والازاحه مع الزمن لكل الزلازل السابقه لجميع المناطق فى مصر بما فيها الموقع الذى سوف نقوم بتنفيذ المبنى الخاص بنا وطبعا زى ما احنا عارفيين أن الزلزال بيتحرك كل جزء من الثانيه بعجله وسرعه وازاحه مختلفه -- طيب أعمل ايه ياباشمهندس بعد ما حصلت على المعلومات دى ؟؟؟ ها اقولك نرتب هذه الزلازل تنازليا يعنى من الكبير للاصغر ثم نخرج من هذه القيم أكبر قيم لل 10% من القيم الكبرى من هذه الزلازل يعنى لو حصلت على قيم عدد 10 زلازل استبعد أكبر زلزال واشتغل على عدد 9 زلازل فقط هما دول اللى اقوم بتسليطهم وتحميلهم على المبنى - طيب الطريقه دى اسمها ايه ياباشمهندس ؟؟ ها اقولك دى اسمها طريقة Time history يعنى ايه ؟؟؟ يعنى هى دى طريقة تعريض البرج او المبنى بتاعى لحمل زلزال فعلى خاص بالمنطقه الموجود بها المبنى ؟؟؟ ايه ده ياباشمهندس يعنى ايه حمل الزلزال ؟؟ ها اقولك نعم حمل الزلزال المكون من عجلة الزلزال التى تتغير مع الزمن 
طيب لو ذهبت لمرصد حلوان ومسألوش فى ولم أجد لاعجله ولا زمن ولا غيره ؟؟ ها اقولك هو ده الطبيعى ما أنت عارف هو حد عارف حاجه اليوميين دول -- اليوميين دول ثورهفى مصر ولا هاتلاقى لاعجله ولازلزال ولا غيره لانهم أصلا ماكانوش فاضيين لادى الواقتى ولا قبل كده عشان يسجلوا عجلة زلازل أنت عارف كل واحد كان بيكون نفسه وبيشوف مستقبله ومش فاضى للحاجات دى ياباشمهندس – وعلى فكره الكلام ده مش موجود عندنا فقط دا أنت لو ذهبت لاى دوله عربيه مش هتلاقى ولا دوله عندها المعلومات دى – يعنى محدش فاضى لوجع الدماغ بتاعك ده ياباشمهندس ما أنت عارف أننا فى دول العالم الثالث 
طيب لو حبيت اشتغل بطريقة حمل ال Time history فى برنامج الايتابس وتحميل المبنى بهذا النوع من الاحمال ها اعمل ايه ؟؟؟؟ ها أقولك ندخل على برنامج الايتابس من قائمة Define>time history function  فسوف تظهر لك الشاشه التاليه 




نختار ادخال ال Time history function من خلال ملف خارجى From File وطبعا كان المفروض أن يكون هذا الملف اللى اخذناه من حبايبنا فى مرصد حلوان بس طبعا ده موضوع لسه بدرى عليه قوى ياباشمهندس 
المهم نضغط على Add new function  فى للبرنامج للبحث عن مكان اى ملف على الكمبيوتر خاص بمعلومات للعلاقه بين زمن الزلزال والعجله اللى الزلزال بيتحرك بيها ان شاء الله يكون زلزال حدث من 72 فى امريكا اى فى سنه 1940 م (يعنى الامريكان يسجلوا اللى هما عايزينه للزلازل من 72 سنه وكل الوطن العربى من محيطه الى خليجه مش عارفيين يسجلوا اى زلزال للان – يبقى فعلا لسه بينا وبين الناس دى 72 سنه حتى نستطيع اللحاق بيهم دا اذا بدئنا النهارده) فى ملف برنامج الايتابس وطبعا الان كل الزملاء المهندسيين عرفوا دى الوقتى أنا بتحدث عن اشهر زلزال وهو ال El centro  وسوف نجده كالاتى 




ونقوم بتغيير وتفعيل المعلومات كما فى داخل المربعات الحمراء كالاتى 



هنا نحن قد عرفنا نوع حمل الزلازل من نوع Time history الذى سوف نوجهه للمبنى ونحمل المبنى به (يعنى زى ما أقوم بتعريف الاحمال الحيه LL وأقول أن الحمل الحى = 200 كجم\م2) بعد ذلك سوف نحمل المبنى بهذا الحمل فى اتجاه  محور X ومره فى اتجاه Y  ان شاء الله 
تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## hema81 (29 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اشكرك استاذنا الفاضل مهندس اسامه على هذة المعلومات القيمة وبالنسبه لطريقة ال Time history وهى احدى طرق التحليل الديناميكى والتى تعتمد كما وضحت حضرتك على استخدام داله لهزة ارضيه تاريخيه موجوده على البرنامج ارجو التوضيح من حضرتك عن مدى استخدام هذه الطريقه من الناحيه الاقتصاديه حيث انها تعطى على ما اعتقد قوى قص كبيرة جدا على المنشأ والمستنتجه من هزات ارضيه قد لا تكرر كثيرا فى الطبيعه .
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## محمد السعيد على (24 فبراير 2013)

مهندسنا الفاضل اسامه نواره
ارجو استكمال الموضوع ...انت لاتحتاج الى شكر لان ماتملكه بداخلك اعظم من الدنيا ومافيها ... لقد تركت بالفعل صدقه جاريه يستفاد منها الجميع زادك الله من الخير وختم بالصالحات اعمالك


----------



## AmO_oN (21 أبريل 2013)

اين بااااااااااااااااقي الموضوع ، نرجو استكماله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!! لوسمحتم


----------



## محمود علام (21 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mzezo2 (6 فبراير 2014)

نامل استكمال الموضوع مهندس اسامة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## تنوب قنوى (7 فبراير 2014)

لك منا ألف شكر ياأستاذنا الفاضل على كل جهودك الرائعة ..أدامك الله وأدام لك الصحة والعافية


----------



## kimy (18 فبراير 2014)

نامل استكمال الموضوع مهندس اسامة


----------



## sayed ghazy (18 مايو 2014)

نرجو استكمال الشرح نظرا لاهميه


----------



## zine eddine (19 سبتمبر 2014)

و الله المعلومات كانت قيمة...
ارجو ام يستكمل استذنا الفاضل هاته الدورة ...اسامة نوارة


----------



## مهندس عامر (14 يناير 2015)

اتمنى من الاستاذ اسامة يتفضل مشكورا لو عمل فيديو واثابكم الله


----------



## eng_roma0000 (14 يناير 2015)

عندي كام سؤال بردو لعمالقة التصميم وفعلا محتار فيهم وبجد عايز استفيد من حضراتكم 
لو عملنا تحليل ديناميكي عن طريق طيف الاستجابة بتعمل load combination زي التحليل الاستاتيكي اللي هو p=1.12DL+1.28LL+1.28LATERAL LOAD
P=0.9DL+1.3LATERAL LOAD
السؤال الثاني 
لما بنعمل deformed shape علشان نقسم علي H/500 بنقارن بحالات load combination ولا بالحالات المفردة زي DL LL EQX EQY WIND وهي فعلا لو قارنا بأحمال الزلازل بنقسم H/300 
السؤال الثالث 
لما بنطلع احمال الاعمدة من الايتابس بغض النظر عن فيه تحليل استاتيكي او ديناميكي بنصمم الاعمدة تحت تأثير قوي رأسية فقط ولا بندخل معها العزوم 
ولا ده بيتوقف علي قيمة R اللي هي بتتراوح من 4.5 الي 8
السؤال الرابع
في برنامج SAFE لما بنعمل حالات التحميل عن طريق LONG TERM &SHORT TERM وندخل تأثير الانكماش كما شرحها المهندس الفاضل أسامة نوارة بنستخدم الحالات ده علشان نعرف منها DEFLECTION فقط ولا بنصمم منها الكمرات والبلاطات كمان 
اسف جدا علي الاطالة بس فعلا محتاج مساعدة حضراتكم في الاسئلة ده لاني بجهز لمذكرة فيها اختصار لخطوات حل المنشأ من برنامج سيف الي ايتابس الي برنامج CSI COL واتمني انها تكون اضافة لانها هتكون اول مشاركة حقيقة ليا


----------



## najdat52 (14 يناير 2015)

السؤال الذى سوف أقف أمامه لماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟ ومتى أقوم بعمل تحليل ديناميكى
عندما يكون هناك عدم انتظام او الارتفاع الاكثر من 70 متر
او المنشات في المناطق الزلزالية 4:3
اذا كانت التربة من رتية sf ,و الذي تزيد فترتها الدورية عن 0.7sec


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (14 يناير 2015)

[MENTION=460098]أسامه نواره[/MENTION]
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## kimy (14 يناير 2015)

نضيف اصواتنا الى زملائنا 
نامل استكمال الموضوع مهندس اسامة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mhdmans (24 ديسمبر 2015)

مهندس اسامه ياريت تمكل الدوره ... انت لا تجيب علي الزملاء من فترة لعل المانع خير


----------



## م /ابراهيم (29 ديسمبر 2015)

معلومات قيمة مشكور مهندس اسامة وكل الاساتدة على المعلومات .. جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم 

ما هي الاعتبارات التي تؤخد عند حساب تأثير الرياح بطريقة ديناميكية ؟


----------

